# Tagging someone in a response.



## Kricket (May 10, 2011)

I would like make a suggestion to add a way to tag someone in a response so that they know someone has a comment about their post and can come back to check on it. I am one that will make a comment in a thread and then forget to come back to it to see if anyone disagreed or had something to add to my comment. It would be nice to have a notification that someone commented on or quoted my posts.

If someone has already suggested this, I apologize for bringing it up again.

By the way, love the "like" button


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you have things set up so that you have an email sent to you when someone post on a thread you posted on?

Also if you got to the user control panel it lists all of the threads that you have posted to that have new posts.


----------

